# Awesome pictures of giant crystals from Mexico



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2008/11/crystal-giants/crystals-photography

Stunning.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

very cool, like superman lol

think they featured this on planet earth a while back iirc?


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Wackkyyy!! lol


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That is some crazy stuff


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

buckas said:


> very cool, like superman lol
> 
> think they featured this on planet earth a while back iirc?


Think that was a different cave, these crystals look a lot bigger.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

The reason its stunning is because it is untouched by man, and now its touched by man


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow that makes a mockery of the crystals we used to make at school in chemistry haha! :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

First thing i thought was Superman lol

Wow


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

wow, size does apparently matter!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Found while minig for Lead apparently. If you want to know what the rest of the world thinks of RoSH, take a look at the third picture in.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------

